# recommendations on a hunting setup



## erictetterton (Sep 25, 2013)

Good afternoon fellow hunters. I am looking for advice on a whole hunting setup... From slingshot to ammo. I am tired of my crossman slingshot from Walmart. I hunt squirrels, rabbits, and birds. I want something with a comftorable grip and built to last. I would really like something made of wood but I'm open to anything. I would like to shoot ammo that's fairly cheap. Recommendations on band and pouch size would be appreciated also, I am new here.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tons of suggestions here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Living in NC you have tons of great wood to make naturals, dogwood and maple and two favorites. My advice would be to learn to make your own bandsets, flats or tubes whichever you prefer, and put them on a nice natural that you cut yourself.


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

If were talking serious hunting. There is a guy named Quercusuber who makes oak natural testosterone shooters. He is on the forum and the work I've previewed is on the highest level. For bands I go with the best. Tex Shooter! Pouches for hunting. Tex Shooter! He knows what it takes to take game with a slingshot. He's a quality person and his products are too. I love his band sets with the formed pouches. Everyone owes it to themselves to try those. I'm just sayin. Good Hunting to you my man.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Katman and AW are very correct.

You did say built to last so... Built to last as in the slingshot or the bands?

Either way, I would go with a polymer slingshot from Mr. Bill 

Check out pocketpredator.com
..

Or if your looking for a long lasting band setup mostly, Heavy tubing lasts well ( 17*45 18*42 and so on ) .

Pouches? I would check out TexShooter. Or try to make your own. Many second hand stores have sheets of leather you can make good pouches out of.

But you may want to check out flatbands, as well. Theraband is a very popular band to use, that does work well if you can make the band setup correct with your ammo.

Edit: I forgot about the ammo part.

Depends on how far out your taking the shots and if you can make the shot placement correctly.

Heavy ammo is they way to go. I like .44 cal lead. But .50 cal steel is easy to get so you may look into that if you think you can make a bandset to make that ammo go fast enough.
You Cant beat a good Headshot.

SMS


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

my main hunting catty is a natural i made my self, sanded very lightly and no finish, tex heavy tubes with an old leather pouch, 11mm lead, as i have used it so much the wood has become super smooth and a nice colour from natural oils from the hands lol. id recommend making a simple natural as they can be adjusted to fit your hand as you want, or get a dankung slingshot, super hard wearing and you can use a range of bands


----------

